# Help with Quoting Plowing/Salting Rates



## Sahara65 (Sep 9, 2017)

Hi guys,

A couple partners and I branched off from a snow removal company that we worked for the last three years and decided to go our own route. We came up with approximate quoting rates based on some mental math that we observed during our time in the industry, but we'd like to know how accurate we are and what you guys think? We live in BC, Canada. 

Snow Plowing: $155/hour charge out (Drivers providing their own equipment are paid $110/h). We figure plows can clear about 25,000 sq. ft per hour on an average snowfall. 

Truck Salting: $155/hour charge out. We figure they can salt about 77,500/hour

Hand-Salting: $100/Hour for a team of 2. We figure they can shovel and salt about 2000 sq. ft per hour.

Salt Material: We purchase salt for about $0.08/lb. We charge out about $0.25/lb. 

What do you guys think of these rates? 

Cheers, appreciate the honest input.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Just over half an acre an hour plowing? Are you using a hand shovel?

Less than 2 acres an hour salting? With what, a walk behind spreader?

No input on price, can't help you there.


----------



## Sahara65 (Sep 9, 2017)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Just over half an acre an hour plowing? Are you using a hand shovel?
> 
> Less than 2 acres an hour salting? With what, a walk behind spreader?
> 
> No input on price, can't help you there.


What sq. footage do you think is realistic for those jobs?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

A reasonable industry standard has shown to be an acre an hour 2-4" with an 8' straight blade. We consistently do 2 acres an hour with 8'2" v's with wings. Add an Ebling and its 3+. All bigger commercial lots. 

Salting, it depends on what you're spreading with, how heavily you're applying, and how far you have to drive to refill. We can be anywhere from an acre in 5 minutes to an acre in a half hour. To put an average on it, I'd say 6 an hour for us but that's with hydraulic spreaders. Electric you probably aren't too far off for heavier rates.


----------



## Sahara65 (Sep 9, 2017)

John_DeereGreen said:


> A reasonable industry standard has shown to be an acre an hour 2-4" with an 8' straight blade. We consistently do 2 acres an hour with 8'2" v's with wings. Add an Ebling and its 3+. All bigger commercial lots.
> 
> Salting, it depends on what you're spreading with, how heavily you're applying, and how far you have to drive to refill. We can be anywhere from an acre in 5 minutes to an acre in a half hour. To put an average on it, I'd say 6 an hour for us but that's with hydraulic spreaders. Electric you probably aren't too far off for heavier rates.


Ya we're using 1.5 ton electric spreaders and will have to bring 2 trucks about 1 hour round trip drive to the site.

As far as salt material, do you have an average mark-up figure?

Appreciate the help.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

In that case you're not far off. Electric spreaders and drive time kill production when salting. 

Mark ups vary so much from region to region and you're so far away it wouldn't do you any good to know mine.


----------



## Sahara65 (Sep 9, 2017)

John_DeereGreen said:


> In that case you're not far off. Electric spreaders and drive time kill production when salting.
> 
> Mark ups vary so much from region to region and you're so far away it wouldn't do you any good to know mine.


Thanks again for the input.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Sahara65 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> A couple partners and I branched off from a snow removal company that we worked for the last three years and decided to go our own route. We came up with approximate quoting rates based on some mental math that we observed during our time in the industry, but we'd like to know how accurate we are and what you guys think? We live in BC, Canada.
> 
> ...


What salts only 77,500sq ft an hour? or your using square yards? still, a 2 yard electric bulk spreader can do 1m sq ft an hour or more if wide open.. the longest time it would take would be refilling i guess.

25,000sq ft for plowing per hour must be some wicked islands or something, trucks can clear 100k+ easily if not too restricted.

You measure the salt by the pound or bill by the pound or just saying you're calculating it down to each individual pound? i have to ask, we took over an account last season where the previous company literally billed 1650 POUNDS of rock salt for the rate of like $1900!!! it was hard to keep a straight face when the prop manager said they think they're paying too much for that company..


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Sahara65 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Snow Plowing: $155/hour charge out (Drivers providing their own equipment are paid $110/h). We figure plows can clear about 25,000 sq. ft per hour on an average snowfall.
> 
> ...


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Ramairfreak98ss said:


> we took over an account last season where the previous company literally billed 1650 POUNDS of rock salt for the rate of like $1900!!! it was hard to keep a straight face when the prop manager said they think they're paying too much for that company..


Did you say "yes, I can see why you think that. We can do it for $1700" :laugh:


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

JMHConstruction said:


> Did you say "yes, I can see why you think that. We can do it for $1700" :laugh:


I would have said $1,899.00


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

JMHConstruction said:


> Did you say "yes, I can see why you think that. We can do it for $1700" :laugh:


I should have, i know the girl now in charge of the accounts for this company and that was their largest site of the list, there were corporate members "home driveways" and multiple tiny sites we were really not interested in and would be all over the place, many out of our way from other descent accounts. That would have been the FASTEST $1700 ever made with the f550 4 yard sized salt spreaders though!


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I think you probably didn't take on the accounts because they weren't through an NSP that you could have complained about later.


----------

